
Apple VR Headset - kujjwal
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HJKB2LL/A/view-master-virtual-reality-starter-pack
======
ocdtrekkie
Apple has simply neglected to mention the dozen or more Android devices this
explicitly supports.

[http://www.amazon.com/View-Master-Virtual-Reality-Starter-
Pa...](http://www.amazon.com/View-Master-Virtual-Reality-Starter-
Pack/dp/B011EG5HJ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-
games&ie=UTF8&qid=1454973392&sr=1-1&keywords=viewmaster)

Compatible smartphone required (not included): Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung
Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy S4, Samsung Galaxy Note4, Motorola Moto X (2014),
Motorola Droid Turbo, LG G4, LG G3, HTC One, Nexus 6, iPhone 6 plus, iPhone
5x, iPhone 5c __ _, iPhone 5_ __, iOS 8 and above. NOTE: View-Master VR may
also work with newer model Android smartphones not listed above that have
screens between 5 and 6 inches. __*View-Master VR apps may not be optimized
for iPhone 5 and iPhone 5c.

------
Ezhik
That's not an Apple product.

